# Need help converting this aquarium!



## JackieJones9008 (Dec 17, 2013)

I bought this aquarium used but as you can see the top is missing pieces and the tank itself is quite large and can easily house 2 or more adults.. I need some ideas on what to use and what to do to make a divider and make a top so that there will be two separate doors. The tank itself is 22" tall and 19 1/4" at its widest point. If I can't divide it properly so that I'm sure my Ts can't get to each other I may just look into buying some communal ones to put in this huge tank!  Any advise will be much appreciated! Thanks everyone, in advance!


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 17, 2013)

That's a sweet looking tank!  I wouldn't attempt dividing it though..  Dividing tanks usually makes achieving separate climates very difficult, and in the case of an irregular tank like this one, dividing isn't really practicable anyway.  IMO you can't divide horizontally in a way that is 100% safe for the tarantula underneath, and if you split it vertically, 8.5" and change isn't quite wide enough (especially if it's only at one point and not uniform).

You could "use" up the extra space by adding extra substrate, plants, and other eyecandy.  You could even do a live vivarium--they usually work best when the tarantula has more space than it can use.  Either way, that tank is perfect for a large arboreal specimen, I'm pretty jealous!


----------



## JackieJones9008 (Dec 17, 2013)

I planned to divide vertically right in the middle, definitely looks like there would be enough space to do that and still house 2 adults arboreals. The very front and back of the glass is flush so I won't really have a problem there. Its the top that's getting me. I bought some thick plexi-glass and tried to cut it to fit but the box blade I was using just wasn't getting the job done for me. I'm going to have to find some type of power tool! What I have in mind is cutting the plexi-glass to fit the top perfectly, cutting that piece directly in the middle and installing a hinge so that the tops can open inward and up towards each other. That way I can open each independently so I don't risk contact between the two. I plan to put 2 Avic Avic in there, one in each obviously. The tank is 19 1/4" wide at the widest points (the points all the way left and all the way right). So that's almost 10" each.... You wouldn't believe I only paid $30 bucks for it!!!


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 17, 2013)

JackieJones9008 said:


> The tank is 19 1/4" wide at the widest points (the points all the way left and all the way right). So that's almost 10" each....


  I looked back at your pics and see now that it is perfectly hexagonal, for some reason I thought it was an oblong version and quite a bit narrower.  Have you considered a communal?

As for cutting plex, I've been told you can do it with a table saw using a fine-toothed blade--provided that you don't attempt to cut all the way through, just score and snap.  You can score it manually too, but you need a special tool like a glass cutter, I don't believe a regular utility knife will, er, cut it.

_Edit: Looking back at your pics again, why not divide down the middle of the existing top, score an inch or two off the smaller side, and then add hinged doors like the ones you described?_


----------



## shebeen (Dec 18, 2013)

What are you going to do for ventilation?  Personally, I'd fill it 2/3 full of a sand/clay mix, make a screen top for it and turn it into the ultimate Desert Hairy scorpion enclosure.  Might even place a 2 liter soda bottle in the center to keep the tunnels near the glass.


----------



## JackieJones9008 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have considered communal, but only as a last resort. After reading on it a little I've came to the conclusion its a pretty risky thing especially for me considering I'm very new to the hobby. I'm going to contact a glass cutting store today and see about either having the plexi-glass cut or purchasing and having actual glass cut to fit. The existing piece is glass so I can't merge the plexi-glass with that piece and it look nice like I want.

---------- Post added 12-18-2013 at 08:30 AM ----------

Shebeen, as far as ventilation goes, I can easily drill proper hole into the plexi-glass as need be. I'm not really into scorpions, but yeah that would be pretty cool!


----------



## viper69 (Dec 18, 2013)

Box blade on plexiglas will"never" work, you'll need a power tool like a sabre saw. Also you'll need to see if a special type of blade is needed for best results. On a table saw you can't use any old blade because it will rip the plexiglas on the other side. Cutting plexi isn't like cutting wood. Also you'll need to lubricate as you saw plexi because it melts VERY easily just like PVC does, except PVC doesn't shatter as easily as plexi can. Hex tanks are great

For a hex, it's not worth all the trouble - have the lid cut as needed


----------



## JackieJones9008 (Dec 18, 2013)

I just talked to a glass cutter, I'm going to drive up the road and have it cut for $5, not bad at all. Saves me the hassle! The tank looks awesome! I bought some CLR and cleaned it up real nice, I can't wait to get it all set up, its going to be epic!


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Dec 18, 2013)

...and remember to post update pics!

I had an aquarium just like one, about 15 years ago. Kept it around for over a decade, but sadly didn't do anything with it, due to an oddly shaped lid... Likely sold it for cheap too! Love to see what you do with your Hex tank!


----------



## JackieJones9008 (Dec 19, 2013)

I took the tank to a shop to have it fit for a top and a divider installed yesterday, supposed to get it back today sometime. I bought a couple cool fake plants to spruce it up just waiting to get it back so I can put it all together! Even though I'm having it made so that it can be divided for two arboreals, I only have one big enough right now so I may just put her in it alone for now. Like not use the divider until I either buy another adult avic or wait until my versicolor sling is large enough  I'm super excited!!! I'll definitely post new pics when I get it finished!


----------



## Kstyles420 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey Jackie, 
Came across this awhile ego. Thought it was cool. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WYkxxyiSNpc


----------



## JackieJones9008 (Dec 19, 2013)

Here is the finished top. I also had a divider custom cut to fit (not pictured) but I don't have another large arboreal to put in so this is the finished product for now


----------



## JackieJones9008 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kstyles420, that was an AWESOME cage! I wish I had the knowledge, time and money and do something like that myself! I just made this quick and easy enclosure for under $70 and I'm quite satisfied with it I must say.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 19, 2013)

What are those other items in the tank besides the water dish and plants?


----------



## JackieJones9008 (Dec 19, 2013)

those are vases that are holding the plants lol


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 19, 2013)

Oooh, gotcha!


----------



## viper69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I'd certainly give it much more cover esp up top. It's a good start.


----------

